# Optoacoplacdor MOC30**



## Zergyo (Ene 27, 2008)

Quisiera saber con que programa puedo simular el MOC3011 o cualquiera que tenga salida triac. Tengo el multisim 9 y el Circuit Maker 2000 y solo veo opotoacopladores con salida transistor. Si alguien sabe le agradeceria mucho la información, puesto que no me animo a hacer mi proyecto sin antes simularlo....a la hora de manejar alterna soy algo precavido. Gracias


----------



## sebasgm (Feb 3, 2008)

Veo que nadie te ha respondido, yo ando buscano exactamente lo mismo que vos, necesito un optotriac para maenjar potencia y estos programas no lo soportan.

Si encontrás algo por favor postealo acá.

De todas formas al trabajar con alta tensión hay que tener cuidado pero es posible hacerlo sin arriegar demasiado. En cuanto a dañar tu circuito... es más impredecible porque ni siquiera sé como es, calculo que como mucho perderías el opto. Pero por la parte electrica más complicada no tenés que preocuparte mucho si tomás recaudos. Usá antepuesto a la red electrica alguna clase de circuito con un fusible, o montate una llave termomagnética de muy bajo amperaje, por ejemplo 6A, de esta forma si hay algún problema primero va a dispararse esta y no vas a tener problemas en otra parte de la instalación. Por último, podés usar una lámpara serie que actúa como fusible y a la vez te permite visualizar si estás teniendo un cortocircuito o no por medio de la variación en el brillo de la lámpara.


----------

